# Storing rabbit for 8 months. What to do for preservation?



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

I am leaving my rabbit at home this winter while I am at school, and I was wondering if there were any weatherproofing or storage tricks or tips you all could give me. I figured I would put some gas preservative in it, and a tarp over it. Are there any other IMPORTANT things I should do? Thanks a lot
-Nick


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Storing rabbit for 8 months. What to do for preservation? (NTRabbit)*

Will it be garaged or stored outside?


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Storing rabbit for 8 months. What to do for preservation? (Bryan J)*

disconnect the battery


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Storing rabbit for 8 months. What to do for preservation? (VW TANK)*

It is going to be stored outside. What about my wheel bearings? I know that leaving a car sitting for a long period of time can cause problems with your bearings locking up when you start to move it again. Anyone ever encountered this problem before? And any suggestions on gas preservative?


----------



## chavez (Aug 11, 2003)

cover the tailpipe and other areas to prevent mice from getting in your car


----------



## atlasGTI (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Storing rabbit for 8 months. What to do for preservation? (NTRabbit)*

i havent tried it myself, but ive been told that throwing in some laundry fabric softner sheets (the kind you use in your dryer) will keep the mildew smell out.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Storing rabbit for 8 months. What to do for preservation? (atlasGTI)*

- Vacum and clean the Interior completely
- Wash and Wax the Exterior
- clean all the rubber and use a good rubber conditioner
- an air freshener or two inside might be a good idea
- make sure the rain tray drains are cleaned out well, if they clog and the rain tray fills with water it can/will get inside your VW.
- make sure your tires are properly inflated so when the temperature changes and they lose air they will not be severely underinflated. 
- check all fluids and make sure they are at their proper level. If you are coming up for an oil change soon, change the oil now. Same goes for the coolant.
- if it is possible to chock your wheels and not use the parking brake you might consider it. Parking brakes used on a car that is outside and not moved for long periods tend to rust fast. Depending on your brake setup, rusted brakes could be a pain.
- Buy a good quality sun shade and install it before putting the car cover on.
- Buy the best outdoor car cover you can afford, tarps are fine for covering parts cars or projects before they are painted. Since it appears that your VDub was repainted recently using a tarp may not be a good idea
- like someone else said, disconnect the battery, better yet remove the battery and put it in the house. If possible, put the battery on a trickle charger or a Battery Tender charger (I use these things and they are great)
- if you can park your VDub on a macadam or concrete driveway do so. Parking on grass or dirt during the wet winter months will promote rust since the ground under the car will be damp and will not dry well if at all.
- if you get snow in your area ask a family member to remove the snow from your VW when possible. The constant freezing and thawing of snow on a car (even with a car cover) that is not being driven is something to avoid if possible
- Some of the above suggestions can be avoided if you can find a family members to periodically drive your VW. It should be DRIVEN and not just started and idle in front of the house.
Taking the time now to do these things will make it easier to put your VW back on the road later.
Hope this helps...


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Storing rabbit for 8 months. What to do for preservation? (charlier)*

Buy a product called Stabil. it's a gas additive tat keeps gas from varnishing or gumming up. you can buy it at all parts stores, and i tink sears carries a similar product also. Don't worry about te bearings, just repack them wen you get back if it bothers you


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Storing rabbit for 8 months. What to do for preservation? (Lowjack)*

thanks a lot everyone, I will defiinitly use some of those ideas.


----------



## gli_ohio (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: Storing rabbit for 8 months. What to do for preservation? (NTRabbit)*

I am doing the same with my '91 GLi...I was always wondering if fuel stabilizer would damage injectors, emission control, or O2 sensor, especially when considering how sensitive the 2.0L 16v is? Anybody know? I know that it is a must to put fresh oil in just before storage, and again before you drive it. Also, a friend of mine suggested placing the car on jack stands (with the tires off of the ground) and placing pie pans filled with moth balls under the wheels. I guess mice hate moth balls. Mice are my biggest concern, they can really tear up uphostery and poop all over everything - I have first hand experience with that!


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: Storing rabbit for 8 months. What to do for preservation? (gli_ohio)*

Put a couple small trays of baking soda on the floor. bakig soda is a mans best friend
-Greg


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Storing rabbit for 8 months. What to do for preservation? (Strictly Gravy)*

put dryer sheets all over the place (engine, trunk, etc)....works nicely keeping mice and chipmunks out.
those little bastards got in my car and it smelled like piss for a while. bad.


----------



## grasshopperdrag (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Storing rabbit for 8 months. What to do for preservation? (VW TANK)*

We just collected a 78 MK1 for free. The car was stored for at least 4 years in a showroom. From there it was moved outside under an open roof for another 3+ years. No preparation whatsoever during these times. After all spiderwebs had been removed some fuel was poored into the carb and the battery recharged. The car started on the spot and gave smooth idle. All systems work, the battery is still holding power and even the old fuel was still good. 
VWs can handle much more than most of us would ask them to deal with.


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Storing rabbit for 8 months. What to do for preservation? (grasshopperdrag)*

Yeah, that is definitly true. The first VW I had was an '81 rabbitL. I saw it sitting in someone's back yard and asked if I could have it and they were OVERJOYED at the fact that someone wanted to tow their broken down piece of junk out of their yard. They even offered to give me money if I need to hire a tow truck! 
Anyways, the car had been there for 4 years after it broke down. It was covered in green mold and vines. I towed it home and had it running in a day. It just needed some new plugs, a jump start, and gas. I am guessing that the reason it orginially "broke down" was because it was out of gas. haha. 
-Nick


----------

